#ubuntu-learning 2010-03-08
<pleia2> doctormo: I assume Martin Owens1 is the more accurate doodle poll listing?
<doctormo> pleia2: yep
#ubuntu-learning 2010-03-10
<toxicode> hello
<toxicode> i am a beta bot, my purpose is to be the most intelligent bot ever, i can answer your questions about computers
<IdleOne> awesome, now go and ask permission to be here
<toxicode> my programmer has already spoken with the server hosts
<IdleOne> pleia2: did you order a bot?
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> toxicode: tell me about yourself
<IdleOne> to slow to be a bot
<toxicode> i have been in the making for about 2 years
<toxicode> i have been testing for 3 months
<pleia2> oh dear
<pleia2> no
<IdleOne> thought so
<pleia2> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> no problem
#ubuntu-learning 2010-03-11
<doctormo> pleia2: When is the next meeting for ubuntu learning?
<pleia2> doctormo: I'll finalize that now, sec
<doctormo> I'm going to write a blog post about the status of the learning project.
<pleia2> Monday the 15th at 23:00 UTC
<pleia2> now if I can just figure out how to select and close that on the doodle poll, this darn interface :)
<pleia2> http://www.doodle.com/sftcqq8xzmdw3i6e
<pleia2> there we go, all official like
<pleia2> the poll says I can't make it then, but I can actually, my dates were just fuzzy outlines
<pleia2> s/dates/times
<doctormo> pleia2: What's the status of the moodle site?
<doctormo> pleia2: Branding? theme? content? published? (I'd interigate cprofit but he's not here)
<pleia2> we never got a theme
<pleia2> Vantrax: any update on that?
<pleia2> so far all we have is basic moodle functionality, we can add classes now if we want
<pleia2> but it's not pretty-designed/branded or anything
<pleia2> if someone wants to jump in I think that's an option
<doctormo> pleia2: Do you have the agenda for the meeting?
<pleia2> doctormo: not really, nigel put something on but I don't have a solid plan aside from "catch up"
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/Agenda
<AlanBell> pleia2: I would be interested in doing a moodle theme (Aubergine I presume)
<pleia2> AlanBell: great!
<AlanBell> great, I am about to get on a train, but lets talk later about what you had in mind for it
<pleia2> ok :)
<AlanBell> back now
<mhall119|work> AlanBell: are you in the UK?
<AlanBell> yup
<mhall119|work> I just sent someone from #ubuntu over to you guys, jugglerbry
<mhall119|work> he's trying to start giving away donated computers with Ubuntu
<AlanBell> cool
<AlanBell> can't see him in #ubuntu-uk right now
<mhall119|work> he said he was going to jump in
<mhall119|work> maybe he meant later...
<mhall119|work> or maybe he didn't mean the IRC channel..
<AlanBell> this place does recycling on the south coast http://www.jamiescomputerclub.org.uk/home/home.php
<AlanBell> but it would be great to have more organisations doing disposal/reuse of computers
<mhall119|work> cool, yeah he mentioned needing to find a recycler
<AlanBell> so where is the Moodle? what do you want the theme to be like? what content is going in the moodle?
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-learning to: Ubuntu Community Learning Project | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning | Next Meeting: March 15, 2010 @ 23:00 UTC | Support in #ubuntu
<pleia2> doctormo: good post
<cprofitt> post?
<pleia2> cprofitt: he blogged about the project
<cprofitt> url?
<doctormo> hey cprofitt
<cprofitt> hey doctormo
<pleia2> http://doctormo.ubuntu-ma.us/2010/03/11/ubuntu-learning-where-are-we/
<cprofitt> doctormo: can you do something for me?
<cprofitt> given the two sites:
<cprofitt> http://main.newyork-ubuntu.com/Main/HomePage
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewYorkTeam
<cprofitt> review them both and tell me what you would do to improve the overall function of the two as a 'team'
<cprofitt> pleia2: your thoughts would be welcome as well
<cprofitt> I am trying to gather them to discuss the issue with ausimage
<doctormo> cprofitt: You need to remove or move the community team text from your banner. it's hard to read.
<cprofitt> and need the 'reflection' of others to ensure my thoughts are not just 'my own pet peves'.
<cprofitt> in your 'review' could you specify which site each issue is with if it is a specific site
<pleia2> cprofitt: yikes, you have people sign up on LP and on the website?
<cprofitt> exactly -- things like that
<pleia2> for PA our member list is just the LP list (since that has a map - if people want to disclose location)
<cprofitt> and the sign-up on LP is goverened by ausimage getting an email from them
<cprofitt> the emails to not go to any other officers
<pleia2> why not set it to a moderated team and have people apply? then any admin can approve
<cprofitt> it is a moderated team
<doctormo> We only encourage people to sign up to lp if they want to help out.
<pleia2> also in PA, our ubuntupennsylvania.org is *just* a blog with links to our other resources
<doctormo> Normal folks should just join the mailing list.
<cprofitt> but when I approved a person I was told NOT to do so unless ausimage had gotten an email with their details
<pleia2> well, we have a gallery and planet too
<doctormo> cprofitt: We don't stop people joining at all, we have a time limit of about a year on each account.
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> so I am not crazy then
<pleia2> cprofitt: but signup on the website is instant?
<cprofitt> I do not like the narrow and closed format to the process
<cprofitt> pleia2: I believe so
<cprofitt> since it requires all the information ausimage asks for
<doctormo> cprofitt: It sounds a little crazy, if how you describe it is the requirement
<cprofitt> he controle the website
<cprofitt> I have 'pushed' a bit in the past...
<cprofitt> but I really think I need to 'take the issue' on hand
<cprofitt> head on
<cprofitt> I meant to say
<cprofitt> but I wanted a sanity check
<doctormo> Although I can't tell how to join
<cprofitt> I would prefer we allow people to join freely
<cprofitt> and I would prefer the website be a funnel to the wiki
<cprofitt> or at the very least avoid a duplication of content
<cprofitt> pleia2: how long and how well do you know ausimage?
<cprofitt> doctormo: nice post...
<doctormo> cprofitt: Way back we used to restrict our joining process.
<pleia2> cprofitt: I doubt I know him better than you do
<doctormo> cprofitt: But then at one meeting, Mako Hill made a very compelling case for not doing that.
 * cprofitt nods to pleia2 
<doctormo> cprofitt: Although the wiki is a terrible place to put organisation content.
<cprofitt> what do you mean by organization content?
<cprofitt> things that do not change much -- like structure and by-laws?
<pleia2> cprofitt: this is the PA one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PennsylvaniaTeam
<cprofitt> looks good...
<cprofitt> I like the wiki for NY State...
<pleia2> so we put our event info and planning stuff on there, meeting agendas
<cprofitt> but the fact that our website if maintained by ausimage and does not have any of our 2010 events on it...
<cprofitt> and the double joining process...
<cprofitt> I just feel it confuses people.
<pleia2> it does
<pleia2> and confusion quickly leads to *give up*
<cprofitt> yep
<cprofitt> pleia2: would you be willing to mediate a discussion with aus and myself
<cprofitt> if necessary
<cprofitt> I respect what he has done... and want his continued cooperation
<cprofitt> but with over a year of trying to be subtle with the issue I suspect a discussion could go sour
<cprofitt> I would to avoid that...
<pleia2> yeah, I can do that
<cprofitt> but having a 3rd party might help
<cprofitt> especially one I know aus knows and respects
<cprofitt> thanks
<doctormo> cprofitt: pleia2 is turning into Diana Troy of Ubuntu.
<pleia2> cprofitt: we get a lot of people joining via the forums, so I made: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=509240
<pleia2> lol
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> pleai has a level head...
<cprofitt> and playswell with others
<cprofitt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=970127
<cprofitt> I did the same thing
<cprofitt> but with the dual join -- there seem to be one or two people a week that do not get accepted
<cprofitt> right now we have 11 proposed members
<cprofitt> only a few from 2010...
<cprofitt> so I am exagerating a bit...
<cprofitt> but I just hate to see people left hanging
<cprofitt> and do not feel as though the team benefits from the restrictions
<pleia2> yeah
<Pendulum> cprofitt: I just wanted to join the mailing list to see if I wanted to actually join the LoCo (since I'm hours away from y'all), but got a bit intimidated by the entire process
<cprofitt> Pendulum: thanks for telling me that...
<cprofitt> I am sorry you felt intimidated...
<cprofitt> I am now more resolved to 'change' the process
<Pendulum> sorry, just thought you might want the input that it might be a bit complicated for someone new and shy
<cprofitt> I do not want confusion or intimidation
<cprofitt> no need for an apology...
<cprofitt> CLOSED is for Apple not Ubuntu
<cprofitt> and I need to take the issue head o
<cprofitt> doctormo: Pendulum and pleia2 have confirmed that I am, indeed, not crazy
<pleia2> well, not about this anyway :)
<Pendulum> it's a moot point now as I'm leaving NY in a few months. i probably should have mentioned it sooner
<pleia2> you *are* crazy about football
<cprofitt> I might not get NFL ticket this year
<cprofitt> my life is kinda changing...
<doctormo> cprofitt: I can only confirm that your not more crazy than me ;-)
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> doctormo: you and I are a very similar cloth I think
<cprofitt> when we finally meet we have to have a beer and just talk
<doctormo> yes
<cprofitt> Guiness a favorite of yours?
<doctormo> Maybe in a neutral state, Vermont sounds good :-D
<cprofitt> Vermont?
<cprofitt> I was thinking more like Mass
<pleia2> lol
<cprofitt> when I get there
<doctormo> Aight, it's a date
<cprofitt> I might be up there this spring... or fall
<cprofitt> Near Pittsfield
<cprofitt> Are you familiar with that area?
<doctormo> cprofitt: Not yet
<cprofitt> ah...
<cprofitt> its very close the NY State line
<doctormo> cprofitt: I'll be honest, I don't drive, my wife can't drive, we are City dwellers and when we go to Vermont, it's by coach
<cprofitt> ah....
<doctormo> Oh wait I think I've seen Pittsfield on a map
<cprofitt> well... we can work something out...
<cprofitt> I know the bus does go there
<cprofitt> so I could pick ya up or some such
<doctormo> cprofitt: I can get about half way accross the state before the commuter rail stops.
<cprofitt> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=Stockbridge,+MA&sll=39.896145,-76.610445&sspn=0.010799,0.016265&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Stockbridge,+Berkshire,+Massachusetts&ll=42.281373,-73.320694&spn=0.333257,0.520477&t=h&z=11
<cprofitt> lol... that is a long URL
<cprofitt> Its near Tanglewood.
<cprofitt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanglewood
<doctormo> I love the new Google Biking directions, they're so useless. By car it's 130 miles from boston, on bike it's 181 miles. ha
<cprofitt> lol
<Pendulum> depending on when y'all are doing this, I may be just south of Springfield at that point so if you're willing to have a crasher, I could potentially pick doctormo up somewhere for the rest of getting there
<cprofitt> sounds like a potential plan
<cprofitt> it would either be this may or next veterans day
<Pendulum> cprofitt: when in May?
<cprofitt> Memorial Day
<doctormo> cprofitt: Interesting
<doctormo> Maybe we could have a quick LoCo NorthEast meet
<Pendulum> doctormo: btw, would anyone have an objection if once I'm right on the MA border in CT I occasionally go to MA LoCo events? Last I checked there's no real active CT LoCo and I don't have the energy to create one
<IdleOne> Only if you wear a sign stating you are not actually a resident of MA
<IdleOne> :)
<Pendulum> heh
<IdleOne> I don't think any loco would have a problem with a fellow Ubuntu lover going to events
<cprofitt> It would be cool with me...
<IdleOne> then again them MA people have a mean nickname
<IdleOne> maybe it is well deserved
<doctormo> http://imagebin.ca/view/KY6yqqA.html <- this is really funny
<doctormo> Pendulum: Your very welcome to attend any MA events
<doctormo> IdleOne: MA people? what's the nickname?
<Pendulum> IdleOne: is that the one that refers to their driving style?
<Pendulum> (not Ubuntu-specific)
<IdleOne> doctormo: I didnt mean the Ubuntu MA people. I meant in general but it is a stupid joke anyway...
<doctormo> Pendulum: Boston people drive like they've never seen a DVLA, they use wits instead of skill and are constantly on edge.
<Pendulum> doctormo: I know. Have you ever heard what non-MA people call MA drivers? (it's not actually something I can say in this channel)
<doctormo> Pendulum: Ah well, at least they have good clam chowder.
<cprofitt> Maine has better...
<cprofitt> :-)
<doctormo> Nah, I've had several, maybe it's my british taste, or maybe it's that the clams taste faintly of tea.
<Pendulum> New England clam chowdah is yummy :)
#ubuntu-learning 2010-03-12
<cprofitt> pleia2: you still here?
<pleia2> yep
<cprofitt> can you talk with aus and I in ny?
<pleia2> not a great time, I had a stupid number of interruptions at work today and so I'm already behind and having to work late
<cprofitt> Pendulum: are you here
<cprofitt> sorry... we can do it later then
<Pendulum> cprofitt: I'm around, but I'm guessing it's still not right now since pleia2 can't?
<cprofitt> can you join us in #ubuntu-us-ny
<cprofitt> I would like you to share your experience with ausimage with joining the team if you are willing Pendulum
<cprofitt> popey: you here?
<cprofitt> Pendulum: are you willing?
<cprofitt> Pendulum: you here?
<Pendulum> oops, sorry
<Pendulum> now I'm here
<Pendulum> still want me to join?
<Pendulum> cprofitt: ^^
<cprofitt> yes p0lease
<cprofitt> please
<cprofitt> Pendulum: you ok?
<Pendulum> cprofitt: yeah, just on percocet for a shoulder injury and my roommate asked me something I needed to answer
<cprofitt> no problem... I thought aus was a bit agressive and hoped he had not intimidated you
<Pendulum> nope
<Pendulum> btw, I'm female :)
<cprofitt> ah...
<cprofitt> I tend not to worry about sex or not
<cprofitt> and fallback on the male pronoun
<cprofitt> no offense meant
<Pendulum> np :)
<Pendulum> he's not going to listen to any of this really
<Pendulum> but at least it's being said
<Pendulum> cprofitt: can I PM you?
<cprofitt> yes please feel free to do so
#ubuntu-learning 2010-03-13
<cprofitt> pleia2: you here?
<pleia2> hm, missed cprofitt
<pleia2> aw, resigned
#ubuntu-learning 2010-03-14
<doctormo_> pleia2: Yes :-( what do you think?
<pleia2> doctormo_: oh, I had some thoughts about what you were saying the other day
<pleia2> wb silverlock
<silverlock> hey pleia2
<silverlock> tried talking to you before sending the email...
<silverlock> did not really want you guys to find out that way
<pleia2> yeah, I was out doing tourist things all afternoon
#ubuntu-learning 2011-03-12
<Pumba> hello
<Pumba> sorry to disturb
<Pumba> is there any ubuntu expert here?
<Pumba> i need a suggestion! little one
